# hs 33 problem



## ride (5. Mai 2010)

hallo,

musste heute mit erschrecken feststellen, dass meine hs33 keinen druckpunkt mehr hat. Und zwar weill beim bremsgriff öl ausläuft. (dort wo der griff am schaft montiert ist und beim roten rädchen). keine grossen mengen, aber reicht wohl doch...

kann ich das irgendwie reparieren oder soll ich mir lieber gleich eine neue holen?


danke für eure hilfe und sorry falls die frage schon mal beantwortet wurde (habe mit der sufu nichts gefunden)


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Mai 2010)

wenns plötzlich irgendwo sifft, dann ist entweder ne dichtung im arsch (da kommts am kolben raus). die könntest du zur not tauschen. oder ne leitung ist abgeknickt, die kannste auch neu machen.
vielleicht is der griff aber auch irgendwo gebrochen. dann ist er wohl hin.
das solltest du nochmal genau lokalisieren.
wenn du es nicht genau sehen kannst, dann mach das ding sauber, entlüfte nochmal und beobachte genau wo es sifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (5. Mai 2010)

also das öl läuft genau unterhalb der schraube raus, mit welcher der griff angezogen wird. zb. wenn ich die bremse ziehe und wieder loslasse, dann ist unterhalb der schraube nacher ein kleiner ölfilm auf dem bremshebel. 
weiss nun nicht was das über das problem aussagt.

hab auch kein entlüftungsset-da ich bisher noch nie eine hs33 entlüften musste- kenn mich daher nicht besonders gut damit aus.


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Mai 2010)

meinst du die schraube mit der der griff am lenker befestigt ist oder die schraube die den hebel am griff hält? ich gehe mal von zweiterem aus.
dann kommts wohl direkt aus dem geberkolben. entweder ist da die dichtung im arsch oder irgendwas ist zwischen kolben und wand gekommen und hats den kolben zerkratzt...ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
ich würd mir mal ein entlüftungskit basteln und dann mal den griff auseinander bauen und mir den kolben anschauen. dann neu entlüften.
wenn du das nicht packst geh in nen bike laden,das wird aber nich billig! also lern es lieber selbst, brauchst du sowieso mal wieder.


----------



## Sebastian G (5. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du die Bremse einfach zu Magura schickst?? ( solange die noch nicht älter als 5 Jahre ist geben die dir auf HS33 garantie).....bei mir auch schon öfters ohne Rechnung. Dauert normal so ein bis zwei Wochen, dann hast du sie heile wieder.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Mai 2010)

darfst die jungs nur nicht wissen lassen, dass du damit trial fährst


----------



## ride (5. Mai 2010)

ja ich meinte die schraube mit der der bremshebel an der bremse festgeschraubt ist.
naja ich hab die bremse ja nicht selber gekauft. war schon an dem bike als ich es aus zweiter hand bekommen habe. daher bezweifle ich dass ich das teil einfach so einschicken kann. ausserdem könnte sie auch schon älter sein als 5 jahre..keine ahnung.

müsste mir dann wohl mal ein entlüftungskit zu tun. würde sicher sinn machen das entlüften zu erlernen. frag mich nur ob es sich lohnt dran rumzubasteln und ersatzteile zu kaufen (falls man so kolben überhaupt einzeln kriegt) wenn man für 50£ eine neue kaufen kann!?


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Mai 2010)

also da sie momentan eh nicht funktioniert bau den griff ab und zerlege ihn komplett. da kann man auch nix falsch machen. sobald der hebel vom griff ab ist kannst du den kolben rausholen. manachmal gehts ein bisschen schwer aber das schaffst du schon. dann kannst ja mal bilder machen.

kolben einzeln ist schwierig, aber ein entlüftungskit ist an zu raten.


----------



## golffahrer (6. Mai 2010)

kannst du hier günstig kaufen: magura servicekit für felgenbremsen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn du bei der ganzen Aktion etwas Lehrgeld zahlen solltest, kauf dir ein Entlüftungskit und lerne damit. Bei einer Hydraulikbremse wirst du diese Fähigkeit häufig brauchen!

Generell kann ich jedem Trialer nur raten so viel wie möglich selbst zu machen, denn kaputt gehen tut schließlich auch genug.


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Mai 2010)

is doch jetz nich dein ernst dem armen kerl das sau teure kit anzubieten???
geh in den bikeladen, kauf die für 3 euro die beiden anschlussstücke, dann ab in die apotheke und hol die für 30 cent ne spritze, dann ab in den baumarkt und 40 cm schlauch in der richtigen dicke für 50 cent kaufen.
das flächlein öl kost 5 euro oder du füllst wd40 oder wasser rein.
macht maximal 10  euro und gut is!!! 25 euro is ja wohl ein schlechter witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2010)

für den anfang ist vermutlich das original servicekit gut, weil man alles passig hat.
ansonsten hat HeavyMetal aber absolut recht. man sollte mal so eine kleine übersicht mit bildern in den magura-technik-fred schreiben.

man sollte sich als hydraulikbremsenbesitzer vielleicht auch den gedanken vor augen führen, dass man für ne seilzugbremse auch bei einem schaden alle werkzeuge hat um es zu reparieren (auch wenn diese gebräuchlicher sind). aber mindestens ein service-kit sollte man sich zulegen. gerade als trialfahrer ist das ganz wichtig.


----------



## ride (11. Mai 2010)

so, hab mal den bremsgriff (wie hier empfohlen) abmontiert. ausser dass alles ziemlich ölverschmiert war, ist mir nix besonderes aufgefallen. weiss allerdings auch nicht wonach ich suchen muss  einzig der kleine gummiring ist direkt rausgefallen. ich weiss nicht ob der eigentlich fest sitzen müsste. scheint so als würde nämlich dort wo der ring reingehört (bei diesem bolzen oder was auch immer das ist) öl auslaufen. zumindest ist's dort ziemlich feucht...

jemand eine idee / ratschlag was ich tun soll?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2010)

FOTOS!!!

jeder Dichtring sollte halbwegs fest sitzen, also zumindest in der entsprechenden Nut verbleiben. Bisschen verdrehen können die sich meist.


----------



## ride (11. Mai 2010)

ok hab mal ein paar bilder gemacht. hoffe die helfen weiter..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ride (11. Mai 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2010)

zweiter beitrag, erstes bild.
der runde ring ist sehr ungewöhnlich. normalerweise sitzt auf dem kolben ein o-ring und ein ring mit lippe. der o-ring ist im bremsgriff, sorgt also für den druckaufbau. der andere dichtring dichtet den zylinder vor der umgebung, sprich staub und dreck ab. ist also vermutlich eine staubdichtung. und so wie es aussieht ist das ding bei dir raus.

hier einfach mal schnell ein bild eines hs11 kolbens (gerade noch gefunden)





denke da siehst du es ganz gut.
wenn einer der ringe kaputt ist, dann kann es schon sein dass er sifft, wobei schon eher der o-ring fertig sein müsste. hol mal ruhig den kolben raus. entweder vorne die entlüftungsschraube raus und mit was langem dünnen rein pieken, oder mit ner kleinen zange vorsichtig raus ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (11. Mai 2010)

hab den kolben rausgenommen, sieht eigentlich genau gleich auf wie der auf deinem bild. der dicke ring ist noch dran, und der andere ring ist ja der vom 3.bild. ist also auch noch da und sieht eigentlich nicht kaputt aus... bin also immernoch nicht schläuer


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2010)

mach nochmal paar detailfotos vom kolben, aber gesäubert bitte.


----------



## ride (12. Mai 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Mai 2010)

das kann jetzt durch das foto etwas täuschen, aber auf dem oberen bild sieht der o-ring so aus, als wenn er vom wuerschnitt her nicht mehr rund sondern rechts oben verschlissen ist. ist in sofern auch nicht unwahrscheinlich, weil wenn die staubdichtung defekt ist, lagert sich staub/dreck am o-ring ab und fürht zu erhöhten verschleiß. am besten wäre erstmal ein neuer o-ring. 
nun wird es bestimmt genauso lange dauern einen o-ring der richtigen größe zu bekommen, wie einen neuen bremsgriff zu kaufen. vllt findest ja irgendwo einen defekten bremsgriff aus dem du den kolben nehmen könntest.

als schnelle lösung ist das besser.


----------



## Marcelhaha (13. Mai 2010)

habe auch ein problem das rote redschen und das bewinde da drin ist kaput und dreht sich nicht mehr was kann ich da machen??

schaut bei meinen bilder da seht ihr es

lg marcel


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Mai 2010)

das ist leider ne schwachstelle bei der hs33. ich finde es auch sehr unsinnig die ganze kraft auf einem kunststoffgewide ab zu stützen. da helfen nur neue teile am besten sogar ein alu-tpa


----------



## Marcelhaha (14. Mai 2010)

ja das stimmt aber das alu rad kann man nicht kaufen oder?


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Mai 2010)

also ne zeitlang gab es die beim jan (trialmarkt.de) vllt hat er noch welche.
ansonsten
http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10687

ich habe auch schon wieder vergessen wer hier im forum mal ne ladung davon selber gebaut hat. einfach mal nach "alu" und "tpa" suchen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Mai 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also ne zeitlang gab es die beim jan (trialmarkt.de) vllt hat er noch welche.
> ansonsten
> http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10687
> 
> ich habe auch schon wieder vergessen wer hier im forum mal ne ladung davon selber gebaut hat. einfach mal nach "alu" und "tpa" suchen.



MSC-Trialer...


----------

